# new pics of mos and the girls



## moswen (Dec 10, 2010)

well, here are some new pictures of my sulcatas! i've been asked for updates and this is the best i got! i decided to show everyone how good mos's pyramiding is doing:







as you can see the first huge bump from when i got him is still very prevalent, followed by a few sloping growth rings, followed by some barely sloping growth rings. i'm very proud of this but right now with the size he is it really makes him look like he's carrying around the grand canyon. i think it makes his pyramiding look more prominent as well.

this is him saying "are you joking? it's not even noon. you know i never work before noon."






i'm going back to sleep. get out of my sight.






this is my shy little safina taking the initiative and saying "my turn! i'm prettier than him!!"






watch how delicately i eat my food:
















and a shell shot of her:






and this is what ayana does when i wake her up:






poor thing can't even get her other eye open yet, it's so early!


----------



## tobibaby (Dec 10, 2010)

they are cute, i hope you can fix him, how old are they??


----------



## Sweetness_bug (Dec 10, 2010)

Aww...So cute!! I could never imagine chewey ever being that small. LOL..Thanks for sharing


----------



## moswen (Dec 10, 2010)

mos is around a year and a half, yana and fina are right at a year.


----------



## DeanS (Dec 10, 2010)

Rebekah...can you provide lengths for them (especially Mos). Also, as you may recall, Eggroll was on her way to bad pyramiding...but I've got it under control. She and Mos look very similar...where did Mos come from? I think you told me once, but I forgot.


----------



## moswen (Dec 10, 2010)

moswen is just barely 3 and a quarter, safina is just over 2 and a half, and ayana is 2 inches exactly. 

i got them from a guy on kingsnake! i was going to buy from richard fife, but at that time i didn't know who he was or very much about pyramiding, and i thought his were a little expensive but i started saving $$ anyways bc i wanted an ivory SO bad, then i saw my guy on kingsnake with mos as his last ivory of the season, and one free het for like $800 or just under or something. somehow inbetween the buying and recieving i ended up with 2 hets, i don't remember why... anywyas, knowing what i know now on all of this stuff i should have ordered from richard anywyas, but i do love my little babies! it's hard to believe the amount of knowledge you can gain in less than a year, i only got them on march!

dean you shuould post pictures of eggroll's shell, i'd very much like to see it.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 10, 2010)

They are all very cute! I bet as Mos grows you will hardly be able to tell, it may end up just being a tiny bump! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2010)

What the heck is he eating? Looks like shrimp.


----------



## Tom (Dec 10, 2010)

Moswen's smoothing out looks very similar to Daisy's when she finally started to smooth out. You've got the problem solved. They are all pretty small for their age. Are you growing them slowly on purpose?


----------



## moswen (Dec 12, 2010)

oh yay on the pyramiding! and oh no... i'm not growing them slowly on purpose, i feed them all they can eat all day, in the summer i fed them home grown fig, grape, hibiscus, dandelion, rose, and mulberry leaves, i order cactus from cory, i feed them calcium suppliment, their uva/uvb trex bulb (recently got a new one it's powersun brand) is on all day, they spent hours outside in the summer time, they've got plenty of room... cuttlebone in their enclosure... soaked every day... now i feed them mustard, collard, turnip, and dandelion greens, dragonfruit, kale, endive, squashes, pumpkin... i grow turnip green, mustard green, pumpkin, bermuda grass, wildflowers, and dandelion seeds sprouts in their enclosure until someone (almost always ayana) comes by and eats the tops off. sometimes i toss in a few carrot or cucumber peels... oh and i feed them soaked mazuri every sunday. what am i doing wrong to affect their growth rates? 

a side note on ayana: 
she hasn't grown since i got her, she's had 3 fecals that are parasite free, and that includes when i got them at 3-4 months, and i think she has the "intestine failure to develop" situation where she will not survive, and i have my own personal opinions that involve her lack of intestinal parasites. i don't like to think about it, but i know her lack of growth is wrong and i don't expect her to get better. 



Neal Butler said:


> What the heck is he eating? Looks like shrimp.



oh haha she is eating a raspberry! they were going bad. sometimes fruit makes it's way to their enclosure before it hits the trashcan.... i have no idea how that happens...


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow Rebekah they look great! The new smooth shell growth in the first picture looks just like my sullys too. It's really amazing to actually SEE the difference huh? When I look at the pictures of Donny 'before' and 'after' I feel like a proud Mom like you. It's such a good feeling knowing we're making a difference in their well-being!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 12, 2010)

Good start.


----------



## moswen (Dec 12, 2010)

DonaTello said:


> Wow Rebekah they look great! The new smooth shell growth in the first picture looks just like my sullys too. It's really amazing to actually SEE the difference huh? When I look at the pictures of Donny 'before' and 'after' I feel like a proud Mom like you. It's such a good feeling knowing we're making a difference in their well-being!



oh thanks! i really do feel like a proud mommy! at first glance the poor guy looks more pyramided than he was when i got him, but i thinik that's just because his humps are so prounounced bc there's such a difference in spacing of his shell now, i'm so proud of him!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looking good!!


----------

